# Having some bad gear-luck..



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

ook so i just posted about needing new boots, and i figured that would be the last bit of gear ill need for at least this season.. well I just went to pull my bindings off to give the ol stick a wax, and low and behold, my brand new (purchased dec 27) targas have a nice big crack right through, between the baseplate hole and the heel stomp pad hole.. Has any one had problems like this before? linked pics, sorry for quality, i assure you the line is a legit crack, all the way around.. now what i was hoping someone could tell me is if they've had similar problems with targas, or rome bindings in general before, and how warranty handled it? i love their decks, and ive heard nothing but the best about the binders.. ive only put eight days on them.. im pretty dissapointed to say the least.
http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac163/AlexHewi/p_00149.jpg
http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac163/AlexHewi/p_00146.jpg
http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac163/AlexHewi/p_00145.jpg


----------



## trippinblly (Dec 21, 2009)

my brother just had his rome uniteds that he got for xmas snap in half during the second sesh of the year...snap like the toe half was still attached under the disc while the heelcup and high back were in his hand while he strolled down the mountain with board in hand. And these were installed by the board shop he got his setup...a 156 rome agent... from so its not like he was screwing around with em or he was using different companies which should matter anyway. Now while doing my research on the forum i found out that rome recalled the uniteds for a serious safety issue but I was lookign around on the internet and there have been alot of complaints about romes plastics in the last year or two...something about going to a cheaper material that is not a friend to the cold...the feel i was getting from some sites seems to be they are trying to cut corners to compete with burton and spreading themselves thin over alot of areas instead of just focusing on making super solid products.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I haven't seen this before. Now I'll need to check my Targas. Anyhow, contact Rome. Their customer service is supposedly incredible. Let us know how this situation turns out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

yeah, actually now that i think about it i remember reading on sb.com a while back about romes convert to cheeper plastics. I sent rome a email right after i came across it, i rode a couple -40 with wind days, so that would explain it, will let you guys know what happens


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Ugh...I guess I didn't do enough research before getting the Targas as this woul dpiss me off. So I just got a set of Targas for my T.Rice C2BTX and a set of 390s for my wifes Carbon Credit and 2 days later I start hearing about breakage.

I will keep an eye on mine and post if I have any issues.

Use macro mode...the pictures are actually very good...just focused on the wrong thing.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Should have gone with Ride bindings and their metal bases, can't break them :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

haha no doubt, funny you said that, my last pait were olld rides, they were nice, bombproof for sure, the only problem i had with them was i bent the heelcup in around when i replaced them so the high back wouldnt go flish into the cup anymore, but a ballpin hammer fxed er right up lol.
But i do love the way the targas feel, and really hope i just got a bad pair\


edit: yeah, dont get me wrong, thats my only quam with them thus far.. great bindings, responsive, good stiffness, and ADJUSTABLEEEE ha


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the Targas too much Grasschopper. This could be one defect in a million sold, which are pretty good odds. Let's wait to see how Rome deals with the situation.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

It's not one in a million. It's a well documented problem with rome's cheap china plastic. Something's wrong with QC.

rome will definitely give you a new baseplate...but it'll be the same plastic as the broken one. They'll also ask you to send them the broken one...at your shipping expense (they send first, so I guess you really don't have to send the old one). 

When I got my new highback, I put my romes up for sale the same day.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

I use to have targas. But one day, my toe strap completely cracked off :\. For some reason the company said it was unrepairable and irreplaceable.  WTF? but i though they were good while they lasted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

thats really too bad about the cheep plastics, i do love the bindings, i think ill give em another go around after i get the new base (if) put em through hell and see if its goin to happen again lol


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

extra0 said:


> It's not one in a million. It's a well documented problem with rome's cheap china plastic. Something's wrong with QC.


Link? You've mentioned about the cheap plastics twice now but haven't provided any other sources than your experience. I'm not totally doubting you, but your issue was with the highback and the OP's is with the base plate...not exactly the same thing, but not completely different. Anyhow, since I'm considering buying 390s in the off-season, a link would be much appreciated.

And OP, let us know how things go with Rome CS and with the replacement base plates.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

well put, and i will, its allllmost monday lol.. no weekend riding for me :thumbsdown:


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Just to add: I am sure it isn't one in a million because there is no way Rome shipped a million combined units...even over a couple of years I would guess. Second as to the cheap China plastics...China doesn't use different plastic than we use here in the US and in fact because more companies have Chinese companies do their injection molding than have US companies do it, a Chinese source can often give superior quality at a better price if the volume is right. The problem is an engineerig one, was the correct plastic choosen for the application and is the design strong enough in the area in question. If there is a high falure rate on these parts then I would say the answer to those questions is no. That or there was a manufacturing issue with a run of base plates and poor QC by either (or both) the molder and Rome.

One thing I would be interested in seeing (but I know we never will) would be the rate of breakage of the white base versus the black (or any other colors out there). I notice the OP has white...I have black...there could very well been an error in the selection or mixture of the different colors that changed the material properties of the white vs. the black that wasn't accounted for or tested or whatever by Rome engineering.

Anyway I will be keeping a closer eye than I should have to on my bindings...that is for sure.

Edit: Oh and to add one other note to this thread, Rome has recalled some of their bindings this year. The 2010 United models were recalled for safety reasons so there is some foundation for them having a serious issue.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

2010 United Binding Recall ? Important Safety Information | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2010
Link to the safety recall. My Rome United's broke (crack around the heel baseplate and on the right side attachment on the front binding). I don't think Rome was ready to handle the scale of the recall, because they ended up telling the store to just give me credit back (no complaints on that, though).


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

*Targa Issue*

Hey Waist Deep,

Sorry to hear about the issue with your Targa baseplate. If you can shoot an email over to [email protected] Justin will be able to take care of you.

We rarely ever check our account on this site, so if you have any questions on anything feel free to send an email over to [email protected]

-Ron
Rome SDS


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice that Rome posted some response. Sadly they didn't address the issue about the plastic.

OP, please let us know how this situation turns out and whether the new baseplate withstands your "testing" :laugh:


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

romesnowboards said:


> Hey Waist Deep,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the issue with your Targa baseplate. If you can shoot an email over to [email protected] Justin will be able to take care of you.
> 
> ...


If I email Justin do you think that he'll refund my lift ticket... 

Naw, I kid, I kid (unless you will ). Not happy bout the United's, but everything worked out fine when I had to return them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmm, i had justins email from a while back, I sent him the whole speel, aswell as the warranty page on romes site, pictures and all included i believe.. but i never heard back from him or the warranty depo.. Just hoping their insane busy or something lol

EDIT: If the rome dude happens to check this again, i do appericate the reply


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Waist Deep said:


> Hmm, i had justins email from a while back, I sent him the whole speel, aswell as the warranty page on romes site, pictures and all included i believe.. but i never heard back from him or the warranty depo.. Just hoping their insane busy or something lol
> 
> EDIT: If the rome dude happens to check this again, i do appericate the reply


If you bought them at the store and can go to it, just do that. I brought mine back to the store and they called up Rome and I got the exchange done that visit. 
I have a feeling that they'll definitely respond if a store calls.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

ha oh shit really? well damn been wastin my time lol, thanks ill do that tomorrow


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

The only thing would be that mine actually got recalled and they had no replacements (since it was an entire line), so they just gave me credit back...
With yours, they might actually want you to send them in so they can fix/replace them... :dunno:
either way you should get a response. better than doing it yourself I have a feeling.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

yea that makes sense for sure. Still no reply.. thikning of just calling my shop and seeing if they can help me out


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

sorry for dp, but just called the source, they said bring them in and they'll send em off for me, 4-8 weeks is my biggest problem lol.. oh well heres to hoping


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Waist Deep said:


> sorry for dp, but just called the source, they said bring them in and they'll send em off for me, 4-8 weeks is my biggest problem lol.. oh well heres to hoping


4-8 weeks, ouch! I wouldn't be able to wait that long.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

i know, and im going to revelstoke this weekend.. I really dont want to ride my old binders. The heel cup is deformed to a point the boot heel gets squished / the highback doesnt fit flush :laugh:. 

I think im just going to ride them, see what happens, send them away at the end of the season? im going to go down to my shop and see what they think, if there rideable or not, at least for the weekend :dunno:.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry again for dp, but went to the shop, they said it should be fine, ride it until the end of the season / break, and then send it.. i think thats what im going to do.. thanks again for the interest everybody, if/when this ends up getting full resolved ill let u guys know


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

UPDATE: heard back from rome finally, they are more than willing to send me a new base, didnt even ask for my receipt or anything, Rome still kicks ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Waist Deep said:


> UPDATE: heard back from rome finally, they are more than willing to send me a new base, didnt even ask for my receipt or anything, Rome still kicks ass :thumbsup:


Haha, not a fan of their bindings at the moment, but I do have to admit that their warranty department is pretty legit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

yea, it sounds like they know its bad plastic, and are doing what they can to help the peeps who get screwed by it ha.. which is cool by me.. as long as they change it for next years lol

edit: yea i agree with the not to happy about the bindings deal, i got pretty lucky in compairson.. but rockin last years anthem to and prob my fav board of all time.. dunno thinking of hopping on the lib/mervin bandwagon though


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Waist Deep said:


> edit: yea i agree with the not to happy about the bindings deal, i got pretty lucky in compairson.. but rockin last years anthem to and prob my fav board of all time.. dunno thinking of hopping on the lib/mervin bandwagon though


I've been on that bandwagon for 16 years now...LOL...and the T.Rich C2 BTX I just got kicks as much ass as my Matt Cummings did 16 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

ha i was actually checkin that board [email protected] shop yesterday.. is a work of art.. they also had a bannana hammack, and cyrus? i cant remember but its some speical edition lib board made by the dude who owns Mervin MFO 500 hand pressed, and hand numbered. 

no way id spend 1800 bucks on a single deck, no matter how techy or sexy it is, but its fun to dream lol, seriously considering checking out next years lib line up, not sure if i wannt go with the reverse camber or not.. guess i should post something in the boards section :laugh:

edit: the c2BTX not the cummings LOL


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Waist Deep said:


> ha i was actually checkin that board [email protected] shop yesterday.. is a work of art.. they also had a bannana hammack, and cyrus? i cant remember but its some speical edition lib board made by the dude who owns Mervin MFO 500 hand pressed, and hand numbered.
> 
> no way id spend 1800 bucks on a single deck, no matter how techy or sexy it is, but its fun to dream lol, seriously considering checking out next years lib line up, not sure if i wannt go with the reverse camber or not.. guess i should post something in the boards section :laugh:
> 
> edit: the c2BTX not the cummings LOL


Hey the MC Kink is the current version of my old board. Honestly the T.Rich rocks, C2 BTX seems like the real deal to me.

Any update on the bindings?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

ha yeah actually they finally emailed me back, and they offered to replace my base, no recipt or pictures even asked for.. just waiting for either a base in the mail or another response


----------

